# Joey - Mk2 Audi TT Ibis White



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

*Evening everyone*

Here's the Ibis White TT I mentioned in my last topic, the aim was bring it back to new and then some...

It didnt seem too bad at first with a small layer of dirt covering the body, but once jet washed the amount of tar was quite a sight :doublesho

Day 1 not pictured was spent cleaning the interior and protecting the leather. 
-Megs APC and the Raceglaze leather cleanse & protect products were used.

Day 2 Pictured Below:
- Jet Washed
- Snow Foamed
- Two Bucket Wash (Not pictured due to the cold  )
- De tar
- Clay Bar
- Jet Wash
- Machined Werkstatt Prime
- Waxed with Collinite 476s
- Wheels and other bits
- Glass Cleaned & Sealed
- Plus final touch ups

Day 3
- Mini Photoshoot 

Also all of the photos link to my fickr page if you want to see high res pictures.

Pre Jet-wash



















Nice bit of tar and gunk here...









This will get a nice polish later



The car was then jet washed and Tardis was used to help break down as much tar as possible before cleaning ( Tardis was used after the clean as well but this wasn't pictured)

















Snow foam time 















I thought this one was pretty sweet!



The car was then rinsed off and clay bared.

The clay...



Nice and clean...



I'm going to clay the closest section of the bonnet first so you can see how much contamination is picked up from the "clean" paintwork.



Thats the amount of dirt picked up from this small area.



Next up the whole bonnet...



As you can see a lot more dirt has been pulled out of the paint(clear coat)

Remember this car has done only 10k miles and thats what the bonnet lots like, try to imagine what it would look like on an older car with 100k+ :doublesho

The process was continued on the rest of the car to leave it will a silky smooth finish to the touch. This took just over an hour to complete.



Another jet wash after the clay bar to remove any dirt.























Time to dry it down with the PB drying towel.



Werkstat Acrylic Prime for a base to applied the wax, it also helps to improve the finish.



This was machined on with Meg's G220





This needs to be left for a moment before wiping away, you can see it hazed on the paint.







Wax time 

Collinite 476s is one of my favourite waxes to use in the winter, should see 6 months protection out of this.





The hard carnauba wax will be applied via my hands, needs to be warmed up in your palms before touching the paint.

This is the last picture of the day, once the wax had cured it was removed.

The exhaust was also polished, wheels, tyres and glass sealed.



Day 3 Photoshoot 

The final touches were done to the car and it was ready for pictures.

Enjoy











Exhaust came up nice after a polish









The interior came up pretty good aswell 









Showing off the spoiler







As said before the aim was to get it back to new and them some...



























It wouldn't be finished without some nice photoshopped pictures to top it off.

Tell me what you think and whats your favourite.

*1.*


*2.*


*3.*


*4.*


1 & 4 are my favourites

Been a pleasure to work on the car really enjoyed the lines of the TT and the colour.

Thanks for reading everyone and comments would much appreciated.
​


----------



## Ricmkii (Jan 1, 2011)

STUNNING!! 1,2,3,4 are my favs  but 4 gets my bigger vote  got to love the Tardis haha xD


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Excellent work (reg is showing in fourth pic from the end tho!)


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazing results.
Didn't think a white car could look as good as that:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

very tidy work there, pic 4 gets my vote.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers dudes, sorting the number plate issue now.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work, all the pic's are great! 

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Got to be 4 for me good write up :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

NICE work:thumb:

no 4 all the way


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:

#1 & 3


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice work there


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

Great pics and write up.


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Number 1 is my fave...what camera did you use for the shots? 
Great mixture in there with different styles and setups.

Did you use PS if so might have been worth taking out the telegraph pole and wires but the composition looks very nice and that is why it is my fave....to much going on in the others.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like number 4 is most popular at the moment. Think its the aggressive look of the front end which does it for me.

I used a Canon G10 for all the cleaning and prep photos and a Canon EOS 500D with a 18-200mm Lens for the finished ones (taken at 11am)

I used photoshop to edit the raws, just wanted to enhance some of the colours and sharpen the pictures will do some more editing later on.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one - really like these shape of TT's, driven a few of them - nippy wee things!

:thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Forgot to say, are there any other pictures you guys would like to see photoshopped?


----------



## KIOS3R (Feb 3, 2010)

arrgh bandwitchkiller,,
but it's pay bcoz now i can see the stunning effect from the gloss.
very good job bro


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys, going to be cleaning a Clio GT tomorrow any specific pictures people would like to see or style of pictures?

The same as this


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, Love the last picture


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely car, in desperate need of a wheel colour change though!


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

wow ! 2 is an awesome pic. I want that one for my tuning website please  I'll do you a deal on a bespoke ghost remap - e-switch !

awesome car btw - I almost got a tt-s. Love the new TT's. Stunning in white too ! Nice work!

You know the TT-tdi remaps to +15% more eco and 205 hp.... and plus 80nm torque safely ! Got to love modern dervs !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on! You may wish to read what I did to my MKII Ibis TT Coupe: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163441

:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!! Great pictures and writeup :thumb:


----------



## Stinger (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope mine turns out as well

Bob 
(Detailing white Audi TT Post)


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck dude, remember lots of tardis. Not sure what its like where you are but the cars up here get covered in tar.


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, missed this first time around. May adapt my write up style slightly.

How did you enjoy/rate the prime strong? Mines will be applied via DA also, only used it by MF so far. Really impressed, I think it will be a base product for a long time to come.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks man, glad you liked it.

I really do love the prime strong use it on nearly all my details, I used to apply it by DA but now I use a micro fibre pad. Takes longer to work in but just feels a bit nicer after.

If you check out some of my other details you can see me using it.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't actually like pic #1... Maybe I'm weird?

All the others are lovely though, and my fav pic is... Number 3! :thumb:
I like it because it looks very natural.


----------



## OliverL (May 21, 2015)

*help*

You must tell me how exactly you cleaned your exhaust, ive been trying with wire wool bit with no luck really


----------

